

Hackurls.com: please review my one-day python-django project (Source provided) - csantini
http://www.hackurls.com
Hey, I love you HN, and I love reddit, but I got bored of clicking around to see all the news, and I mostly don't like how RSS readers layout.<p>So I created this project in python (with django template system) to read rapidly all the news I care just hovering on titles.<p>I actually use it and I find it quite comfortable but I still have to improve some interface aspects.
For suggestions etc. use comments or mail to vuotomeccanico on gmail.
======
csantini
Hey, I love you HN, and I love reddit, but I got bored of clicking around to
see all the news, and I mostly don't like how RSS readers layout.

So I created this project in python (with django template system) to read
rapidly all the news I care just hovering on titles.

I actually use it and I find it quite comfortable but I still have to improve
some interface aspects. For suggestions etc. use comments or mail to
vuotomeccanico on gmail.

------
trin_
very nice! but why isnt there a tooltip for the hn posts?

~~~
csantini
Thank you, there is a tooltip only if it's a AskHN news (news without a link).

